#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Опять возникла тема чая

## Ersh

Вроде как у нас с Авасом... В субботу в ИСТе...

----------


## Шаман

Ну я, вроде бы, подтянусь. Как обычно  :Smilie: 
Однако же по поводу "цены за посидение" считаю целесообразным предупредить, что, по-хорошему лучше рассчитывать на 120-180 руб. с человека, в зависимости от качества чая.
В прошлый раз я по полной программе воспользовался хорошим отношением ко мне сотрудников "младшего и среднего звена" клуба, поэтому фактически я оплатил только чай.
В следующий раз такого расклада может и не быть. Кроме того что хотя и отношение ко мне хорошее, так всё-таки не хочется, чтобы оно ухудшилось  :Smilie:

----------


## Lyykfi

Извините, что влезаю... Давно хотел сходить в ИСТ-клуб в выходные, да ни как собратся не мог. Хотя слышал много очень хорошего(не только на этом форуме) о нём. Не можете немного расказать: как добирасят приблизительные цены на чай, когда лучше всего туда сходить,а то я так буду год собиратся... :Smilie: 

PS: знаю что у клуба есть сайт но там, к примеру, цен я не нашёл.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Андрей Макар_ 
> *Извините, что влезаю... Давно хотел сходить в ИСТ-клуб в выходные, да ни как собратся не мог. Хотя слышал много очень хорошего(не только на этом форуме) о нём. Не можете немного расказать: как добирасят приблизительные цены на чай, когда лучше всего туда сходить,а то я так буду год собиратся...
> 
> PS: знаю что у клуба есть сайт но там, к примеру, цен я не нашёл.*


Схема проезда здесь: http://www.east-club.ru/site/shema.html
Цены за чай могут быть различные. Год назад у них можно было посидеть за дешёвым чаем за 50 р. с человека. Сейчас, может быть. рублей 80.
Верхний предел стоимости чая практически не ограничен. Чаи по 100 р. за 1 грамм - вполне реальны.

По поводу "хорошего", не знаю, ничем особо причмечательным среди других чайных клубов не выделяется.
Однако на их сайте в последнее время начали таки появляться достаточно интересные тексты по китайской культуре. Однако всё же несколько специфичные тексты.

----------


## Шаман

Господа (и дамы, ежели найдутся), тогда когда тогда?

----------


## Ersh

Да, найдутся, ориентировочно днем, сейчас Авас планирует.

----------


## Ersh

Авас просит перенести на воскресенье на 5 часов

----------


## avas

И что?! :Confused:   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от avas_ 
> *И что?! *


 Ну так все ждуть окончательного решения.

----------


## Ersh

Ну что, в пять в воскресенье в клубе. Возражения есть?

----------


## Thanka

Давно хочу сходить  :Smilie: ) Возьмете с собой в следующий раз?  :Smilie:

----------


## Lyykfi

Я бы тоже  мог присоединится только врядли стоит мне идти, хотя ужасно хочу опять сходит в ИСТ.  Моим замученным видом  только тоску навевать.

----------


## Ersh

На эти выходные я пас. Может в следующие?

----------


## Thanka

Какие проблемы :Smilie: 

 Андрей Макар - однако замысловато как то звучит :Smilie:  А если чуток расслабиться и не думать о своем серьезном виде?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Ersh

А как насчет этой субботы?

----------


## Пема Чораб

Я - за. :Big Grin:

----------


## Thanka

С огромным удовольствием пришла бы погреться чаем в такую холодную погоду :Smilie: )

----------


## Ersh

Отлично, во сколько кому удобно?

----------


## Пема Чораб

Интересно, у Аркадия сложится или нет?

----------


## Борис

Пас  :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

Договорились в три

----------


## Шаман

Поскольку в этот раз, по сведениям из анонимного источника  :Smilie:  собралось всего 2 человека (я не смог прийти в виду того, что просто не увидел время попойки своевременно), предлагаю в след. выходные сделать ещё одну попытку, и оговорить время не в час ночи в субботу, а несколько ранее  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Вот какая икебана выросла рядом с ИСТ-ом

----------


## Банзай

Ерш, скажи, хороша девчонка? -)

----------


## Ersh

Мы  вообще-то два литра пуера уговорили вдвоем со Споком. Как девчонку я его как-то не воспринимаю... :Smilie:

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Мы  вообще-то два литра пуера уговорили вдвоем со Споком.*


И долго вы ча'тились?

----------


## Thanka

А я не имела возможности выйти в инет, что бы посмотреть время сбора. Так что - пропустила все на свете не специально :Smilie: 
Но, ежели договориться в след раз несколько заранее - я бы все же попыталась дойти до "чая"  :Smilie: )

----------


## Шаман

В субботу в ИСТе в 3 часа дня.

Соответственно, собираются собраться пока Ёрш, Шаман. Вероятно, подрулит Спокойный. Кто ещё?

----------


## Ersh

Вид на Ерша

----------


## Ersh

Левое крыло - Полина, Миша, Таня

----------


## Ersh

Правое крыло - Таня, Спокойный, Шаман

----------


## Ersh

Шаман изучает чайное меню

----------


## Ersh

Полина (дочь GMK) с мужем Мишей

----------


## Ersh

Натюрморт

----------


## Ersh

Чайные принадлежности

----------


## Ersh

Заглянул Хомяк

----------


## Ersh

Таня

----------


## Ersh

Спокойный заряжает

----------


## Ersh

Нам разливают чай

----------


## Спокойный

Альтернативная точка зрения.

----------


## Спокойный

Шаман всё ещё изучает чайное меню.

----------


## KELVIN

Любопытство берёт верх: Как там у вас ullu себя чуствует. В фокус не попадает, избегает?

----------


## Ersh

Улла сейчас не у нас. Она в дальнем и длительном ритрите.

----------


## KELVIN

Вот молодец, ullu  :Smilie: 
(Покопаюсь, в её сообщениях. Всё же прощальные ноты... притягивают  :Wink: )

----------

